# Camacho Corojo Diploma Cigar Review - Really Good Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm afraid I'll have to respectfully disagree with the previous reviewer. I've smoked about 15 or so of these Diplomas and I've found them quite t...

Read the full review here: Camacho Corojo Diploma Cigar Review - Really Good Cigar


----------

